
TIOTI - this could be the Next Big Thing from the UK - jamescoops
http://tapeitofftheinternet.com/
======
sharpshoot
This has been about 18 months in the making. Shows what can be achieved with
an outsourced team. Do you think it'll fly?

------
jamescoops
It's a Social TV Aggregator that's due for a full public launch this summer.
It's looking really promising.

------
jamescoops
they've made a lot of improvements since the beta release - i think it's going
to do well. As far as i know the development team has equity stakes etc so its
more offshore than outsourced but yeah the technology is pretty impressive.

